# Hog Hunting



## svk (Jan 31, 2022)

Can anyone help me-I’m looking for a place to do some hog hunting this spring. I’m coming from Minnesota so the closer the better. The only contacts I have for this are around the San Antonio TX area which is honestly too far to drive for hogs.

I’m preferably looking to shoot multiple meat hogs rather than a trophy but wouldn’t say no to that either.

I’m open to paying an outfitter or landowner. I would also do a “trade a hunt/fish” with a private party. I have a lot of world class fishing out my door here in MN and could trade some really good fishing for a hog hunt.


----------



## esshup (Feb 1, 2022)

Quite a few hogs in Oklahoma too.


----------



## svk (Feb 1, 2022)

esshup said:


> Quite a few hogs in Oklahoma too.


I’d certainly consider that!


----------

